# Cappings Bees Wax



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

You might try reaching out to Ron, aka Honeyhouseholder. I seem to recall he has lots of cappings wax.
Here is his "For Sale" post from a few months ago.








BEESWAX FOR SALE WITH FREE SHIPPING


Honey season is coming to an end for 2020 and started melting up our honey cappings. I have bulk beeswax for sale with free shipping. 25 lb case (6 bars at 4+ lb) $166 16 lb case (16 bars that are wrapped) $110 10 lb case (10 bars that are wrapped) $75 4 lb pack (4 bars that are wrapped)...




www.beesource.com


----------

